# Why should I buy an RS?



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks for any input. My short list is now a 5 series Madone performance fit or a Cervelo RS. The bikes chopped off my list of research going back to September are Ridley Damocles and the Wilier.

I live in Delaware on the coast and the riding is flat, flat, flat. Daily winds but flat. Looking for a bike for the Tues / Thurs slugfest of 35 miles and the longer weekend rides of 60 - 100 miles. I ride approximately 5000 miles a years outdoors. I do not race but ride (barely hang on) with some of the local racers / friends. I am in my early 50's. 6-2, 35 inch inseam and it has been suggested to me that a 58 cm Cervelo is the size I am suited for. This was concluded from me sharing my current bike measurements with a Cervelo dealer on line.

Help me spend this money wisely. My current bike is a 58cm KLein Q Pro Carbon.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

It's the best bike out there in terms of value and if you are ready to buy right now and can find a 2009, they are discounted 30%.

I love my RS after those long weekend rides your body will not feel like you have been on a long ride. After my test ride I was just smiling when I got back to the shop; it was a great ride.

Good luck.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Thanks Tommy*

Your not that far from me. In fact i am probaly coming over there in May to watch the PRO bike race and then again in June for the Diabetes ride.

What size Cervelo do you ride?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I know, you've got a short list, but I have to ask, if you're living in a windy, flat place, why is the RS, the Cervelo 'climbing bike,' on the list, and not the Soloist, their 'aero bike'?


----------



## robhug59 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Rs*

Har I purchased an 08 RS the season before last on sale and was actually looking at the Specialized Roubaix and Tarmac S Works rigs. I test rode all the above and a Madone 5.9 . The Cervelo was not even really being considered until I test drove it. The LBS also carried it and suggested I at least give it a quick spin. The differences between them was amazing the Cervelo felt much more lively while at the same time silky smooth. I'm a big rider 6'1 and 220 with allot of upper body strength (white water kayaker) so I was looking for a rig that would not feel mushy pulling my frame uphill and one that would accelerate on the flats and the RS was by far the ticket. Every once of energy you put into it is transfered into forward momentum. I Ride a 61 as I was between a 58 and 61 and opted for the 61 as it just felt more comfortable. I do many 80 - 110 mile rides on the weekends and am always very comfortable on my RS, blows my old 5500 away.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Har said:


> Your not that far from me. In fact i am probaly coming over there in May to watch the PRO bike race and then again in June for the Diabetes ride.
> 
> What size Cervelo do you ride?


I ride a 56; I was in Conte's (Arlington) last night and they have a 2009 RS 61 on sale (30% off).

I will be doing the diabetes ride in June as well, if you are not on a team, please consider signing up for Team Kappa.

Tell me about the Pro Bike Race, I am interested in going to watch.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm going to see if I can get one of the 2009 frames in 61cm. Does anyone know what changes have been made for 2010? The one thing I wish they'd do is add a tapered steerer.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

fallzboater said:


> I'm going to see if I can get one of the 2009 frames in 61cm. Does anyone know what changes have been made for 2010? The one thing I wish they'd do is add a tapered steerer.


Cervelo's changes tend to be evolutionary, not revolutionary. Personally, unless money is no object, I'd get the 2009 since you can get pretty good discounts on them (in the 25% range) and I don't think the new model will be that much better. As for changes, check for yourself  BTW, it doesn't look like the '10s are available yet.

2009
http://www.cervelo.com/bikes2009.aspx?bike=RS2009

2010
http://www.cervelo.com/bikes.aspx?bike=RS2010


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks California L33, i had not considered that bike and will ceertainly do some research on it. Thanks to this post i found a shop that has both models in stcok that i can look at.


----------

